# Fluval Plant 3.0 settings help.



## Swim Shady (15 May 2022)

I originally posted this is the general section but thought it was more suited to this section.

Hi guys and girls
Im new to the whole planted tank world of aquariums but am throughly enjoying it so far. 
I have been running my tank now for approx 8 months but over the last few weeks I have re-scaped it and upgraded a few things (light, Co2, new plants + substrate) so I thought it was about time I joined this site and shared my tank.
I've got myself a copy of Aquascaping by George Farmer and its been a fasinating and educational read and I paid a recent visit to Aquarium Gardens who have helped me massively.
I'd love to hear peoples views be it good or bad and would be grateful if you could maybe answer a few questions (at the bottom) or point me in the right direction.

Heres what I am running so far - 
*Equipment - *
Fluval Spec 60l (L56 xW 29 x H45 cm)
Fluval Plant 3.0 (just uprgaded from the aquasky 2.0) 8hrs photoperiod per day with 1/2hr ramp up and down
Aquamanta EFX200 external filter (800l p/h) with spray bar spraying from left side of tank.
Aquael Ultra 100w heater set to 23c
Fluval inline UVC clarifier
C02 Arts Pro SE dual stage regulator with solenoid
C02 Art inline diffuser
C02 Art drop checker

*Substrate -*
Tropica Aquarium soil approx 3l
Aquarium river sand

*Flora & Fauna - *
Ludwigia sp. mini super red
Hydrocotyle tripartita
Eleocharis acicularis mini
Eleocharis parvula
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
Cryptocoryne bullosa
Cryptocoryne balansae
Micranthemum monte carlo
Hyrophila guanensis
Microsorium pteropus
Anubias barteri
Vesicularia dubyanan
Chladoflora

Harlequin rasbora - x4
Hengali rasbora - x3
Sissortail rasbora x3
Hillstream loach x3
Kuhli loach x3
Sparkling Gourami x4
Amano shrimp x4
I'm overstocked for sure but my larger capactiy filter seems to keep the water parameters in check.

*Fertilizer -*
Co2 injection through inline diffuser at 2 bps using the spray bar to mist around the entire aquarium - set on a timer to come on 1hr before lights on and turn of 1hr before lights out.
The 2hr Aquarist APT 3 complete - 2ml daily
Easylife Easycarbo - 1.2ml daily

This is my first tank for about 25yrs so its very much a learning curve again but my aim is to upgrade at some point to a new tank with a capacity of approx 200/250 litres.
I would be grateful if someone in the know could work out the best light settings for this setup using my fluval plant 3.0. I had a good setup with the aquasky 2.0 but the plant 3.0 is more powerfull at 22w and has a different spectrum.
I am currently running the plant 3.0 about 1in above the water surface with the below settings -

20% pink
2% blue
30% cold white
30% pure white
30% warm white
Look forward to hearing your thoughts/advice
Heres a few pictures - 



















Swim Shady


----------



## Kevin2016 (16 May 2022)

There is a guy on Youtube , Bentley Pascoe, that has a few video's about this light. From beginner "Auto Mode" to "Pro Mode".


Start with a  low intensity and every 2 weeks or so you can turn up the intensity, though the blue led stays low, in the 1 digit. 
Make sure the Co2 and flow is right and the dropchecker is green when the lights turn on.

The plants in this tank are not Co2 and light heavy and slow growing. Keep an eye for algae when you tune the light.


----------



## Swim Shady (16 May 2022)

Kevin2016 said:


> There is a guy on Youtube , Bentley Pascoe, that has a few video's about this light. From beginner "Auto Mode" to "Pro Mode".
> 
> 
> Start with a  low intensity and every 2 weeks or so you can turn up the intensity, though the blue led stays low, in the 1 digit.
> ...



Thanks for this, I have used a variation of his his settings in the past on my Aquasky 2.0. 
After watching this and the pro mode part 3 video I have set my target light settings to 70% the value of his "summer day"sim and changed the times to suit. (Assuming he is using a larger watt model) I have a 1/2hr ramp up and 1/2hr ramp down with 7ish hrs light inbetween.
I have also set myself 2 more settings, one is 50% of my target values and the other 25%. 
I will run the 25% for 2 weeks to monitor how things are going and then move up to the 50% for a futher 2 weeks before finally moving up to my target values. If I see any signs of poor growth, burning, or algae I can always move back to the setting before and then adjust accordingly I guess.
The C02 is still on a timer to start 1 hour before "sunrise" and stop 1hr before "sunset".

25% total target light values -




50% total target light values -





100% target light values - 




Feel free to let me know if you can see anything thats not right.

Cheers


----------

